# Carpet padding!



## Bev Polmanteer (Sep 29, 2004)

No, I haven't made a pen out of carpet padding, but I have found it very useful. I have found that the hotter I get the application of the friction polish, the longer the shine lasts.  If you really cook it on it's better.  To do this I use several thicknesses of the cloth soaked with the friction polish, backed with a piece of thick carpet padding and hold it until the heat is hot coming off the back of the padding.  I also use a piece of carpet padding on the back of my sand paper.  This gives more control and flex to the application.


----------



## tipusnr (Sep 29, 2004)

Good idea! What speed is your lathe running and what are the chances of warping the mandrel?


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Sep 29, 2004)

I keep my lathe set on the middle speed (Jet mini) and I really don't think I get it hot enough to warp the mandrel.Just so the carpet pad is getting hot to touch.


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 29, 2004)

I like your idea, Bev.  I'm working on a variation of the same.  I apply a coat of friction polish with medium heat, sand it down a bit with 8000 MM  and the apply a second coat of friction finish, very hot.  The harness of the finish is amazing.  BTW, for any of you who try this, do not put any wax on this until the blank cools a couple of minutes.  On one of my attempts the wax and shellac mixed, producing a hazy finish...very hard, but hazy.


----------



## jwoodwright (Oct 10, 2004)

Wow!  sounds like you burnish the finish in.  Old timers used handfuls of shavings...


----------

